# Bricked my LG Optimus Net!



## rahul_c (Feb 16, 2012)

I have bricked my phone-LG Optimus Net P690! All I get is LG logo coming and going in loop. I somehow got into emergency mode, what should I do?
I just clicked on 'backup current ROM', I didn't even replaced my original ROM! Please help my dad is going to kill me, its just a week old phone. Reply ASAP!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2012)

I hope you have warranty card.Just go to the dealer and complain that phone is not booting and has caused you so much inconvenience.Go to the service center told by him of LG and get the rom replaced freely.Just don't tell anything about your hacks.Complain them saying the phone is misbehaving.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes I do have warranty card, but there must be something I can try to fix it at home itself?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Try to search this forum for your phone.

*forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=839

You need to reprogram your firmware with appropriate one following instruction carefully.Try asking someone there with new thread at appropriate section of lg.

I can help you with samsung but not sure of lg.Try this-

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883314


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 16, 2012)

Found the ROM a 140 MB file downloading will take ~1 hr and KDZ software, lets see what happens.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 16, 2012)

^^ how it bricked? let me guess. you rooted. downloaded rom manager & clicked backup current rom or flashed clockworkmod recovery. boot into recovery. clicked backup rom/nand backup. rebooted and mobile shows LG Logo. if this is true, then we are both in the same boat  

secondly, this is not bricking, lol. you corrupted boot image and hence it can't boot. all you need to do is flash stock rom using kdz updater and your mobile will be back to normal. but remember to go to device manager and under modem disable LGE modem if there is anything listed like that. fail to do and you may permanently damage your mobile. forget LG service. this is homework for most. enjoy 

on a side note, avoid using clockworkmod recovery. switch to amonra or TWRP recovery.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 17, 2012)

^Yes I did exactly that - clicked on backup current rom. I was so freaked out 
thanks @gopi_vbboy for that link and I downloaded ROM using this, KDZ from here.
Ahhh.. finally relieved! Though everything in phone got deleted! I have apps on SD card will they be detected?

I actually upgraded firmwire its now 2.3.4 earlier it was 2.3.3 

A query - I do not want to flash my mobile yet, but I do want to remove bloatware. If I remove a inbuilt app using titanium backup & did hard reset in future will it cause any problems?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> ^Yes I did exactly that - clicked on backup current rom. I was so freaked out



this is why i advice everyone with LG Optimus mobiles to stick to Amonra. much better and safe. 



rahul_c said:


> Ahhh.. finally relieved! Though everything in phone got deleted! I have apps on SD card will they be detected?



nice to know mobile back to normal.

yes, apps will be deleted. you have part of an app in sdcard. so the phone part is gone, memory card transferred part will be useless.



rahul_c said:


> I actually upgraded firmwire its now 2.3.4 earlier it was 2.3.3



but do check if 2.3.4 is rootable.



rahul_c said:


> A query - I do not want to flash my mobile yet, but I do want to remove bloatware. If I remove a inbuilt app using titanium backup & did hard reset in future will it cause any problems?



hard reset will take your mobile back to factory state but without the apps you have deleted.

also if you want to delete any app, first post here. don't delete apps blindly. some apps may look as bloatware but system requires them.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 17, 2012)

OK. Any app I uninstall will be gone forever. Nice!
These are the apps which should be safe to remove a/c to me - Polaris Viewer, Finance, LG Home, LG World, News, Social+, Smart Share & Remote Call. 
BTW I got all my old apps thanks to titanium backup. If I change ROM and restore apps using titanium will they work?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

before removing LG home, install a new launcher. else you'll get a blank screen. 

that i am not much sure of. some of the time titanium backup fails to work or restore.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ how it bricked? let me guess. you rooted. downloaded rom manager & clicked backup current rom or flashed clockworkmod recovery. boot into recovery. clicked backup rom/nand backup. rebooted and mobile shows LG Logo. if this is true, then we are both in the same boat
> 
> secondly, this is not bricking, lol. you corrupted boot image and hence it can't boot. all you need to do is flash stock rom using kdz updater and your mobile will be back to normal. but remember to go to device manager and under modem disable LGE modem if there is anything listed like that. fail to do and you may permanently damage your mobile. forget LG service. this is homework for most. enjoy
> 
> on a side note, avoid using clockworkmod recovery. switch to amonra or TWRP recovery.




did that (corrupt boot image) to my Motorola E8..sadly the darn thing ran out of battery..could not fix it


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 17, 2012)

if you could have charged your battery using someone else's motorola (i used to charged my Motorola E6e's battery on a L6i  ) that should be possible.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> before removing LG home, install a new launcher. else you'll get a blank screen.
> 
> that i am not much sure of. some of the time titanium backup fails to work or restore.


OK everything else is good, new update reduces hardware load a lot. Especially RAM earlier it was ~80-100 MB free now its ~200MB free always! 

And I got LauncherPro its nice and fast, also tried GO launcher but it was too much. Would you name some 'must have' apps please?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2012)

fast reboot, notes, 1tap cleaner, shootme, tapatalk (first one is pulled off market, second one is paid app), ES file explorer. you may also have spare parts. rest are like sms app, contact app, 3G watchdog, etc.


----------



## funskar (Feb 18, 2012)

juice defender . must hav app for android


----------



## Krow (Feb 18, 2012)

Battery saver apps are useless.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 18, 2012)

funskar said:


> juice defender . must hav app for android



if you want more battery, use Google and your brain. not some crap app.


----------



## rahul_c (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you Sam-3G watchdog, taptalk and shoot me are cool.


----------



## Naveen004 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Require Tutorial*



Sam said:


> this is why i advice everyone with LG Optimus mobiles to stick to Amonra. much better and safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Plz give me Complete Guide For 
Installing Recovery.....
Installing ROM
and Where I can Get ROM Files...OR updates..


----------

